
SUVs Are Worse for the Climate Than You Ever Imagined (2019) - seesawtron
https://www.wired.com/story/suvs-are-worse-for-the-climate-than-you-ever-imagined/
======
chriswphoto
The SUV craze needs to end. Even if all SUVs were electric they would still
have the fatal flaw of killing more pedestrians than sedans due to their
height and visibility issues.

------
IXxXI
The type of content that gets people running in circles like headless chickens
with a false sense of purpose.

------
rdtwo
Lol why would you resurrect this terrible article.

~~~
seesawtron
Care to formulate your criticism with some arguments?

